# Donations needed for CA fire victim



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of you know that a member of the N. California Havanese club who lived in Escondido, lost their home last night to the fire down there. They weren't allowed to take their dogs into the Red Cross shelter, not even into the lobby so they could use the bathroom. They went to 7 different motels/hotels and were turned down by all because of the dogs, and in this time of crisis that is horrible. They ended up finding a vet that would keep them for the week for a ridiculous amount of money. 

They are Marilyn Vaughn and Steve Sivitz. They have 3 Briards and 5 Havanese. Thank God all are safe. 

Some good news today though, Steve and Marilyn found a home they can rent, where they can have there dogs. They will be moving in this weekend.

They are in need of several things immediately for the dogs. If any of you living in the S. California area can donate any of the following items, (or things you can think of for the dogs) please let me know. 

1 x-large crate
3 med crates
dog beds for 5 Havanese
dog beds for 3 Briards
food bowls
grooming supplies - brushes, combs, etc.
towels 
pee pads

Someone else is working on a list of needed items that Marilyn and Steve could use for themselves and their home, but right now that isn't as clear since there rental home will be furnished.

Thank you,

Kathy Patrick
CHCNC President
HRI CA State Contact


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to read about them losing their home.That must be just awful!What a great thing to do Kathy...I hope someone in Calif can help with their needs.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*for Marilyn Vaughn*

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Marilyn and Steve's home. I've been complaining about being on evacuation standby, now what was I thinking.

I live in San Marcos, just tell me where to deliver things for Marilyn and the furbabys

Call me and tell me when to start delivering. I'll call my dog loving friends at work and we'll get in action. It'll give us something to do while we wait to bge evacuated.

Dana Kyle


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you Dana. I will call you with information when I have more. Right now trying to get a list of what we can get to them and your offer is so welcome. 

How far away are you from Escondido?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*fire victim*

I'm next door, waiting to be evacuated from the same fire. I'm 10 minutes away.

I've got some of the things on the list right now and will go to Petco tomorrow and buy some of the others 
I can deliver tomorrow.
Dana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - what can us on the East Coast do?? Can we send supplies for the pups from here? God Bless you for starting this drive, I am sure they are so appreciative. I am so glad that so far Susan and Dana are safe - we are all thinking of you guys!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
If she needs a temp havanese home, I am more than happy to help out too! I have a little house but a fenced in yard but could temporarily house a few. Unfortunetly, I don't have much stuff to give- I just moved here with barely anything myself but could definitely make a donation. 

Keep me posted if she needs anything else-transport help, etc.

How sad that the hotels wouldnt let her in either!!!

Amanda (about 2 hours north in Los Angeles)


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*fire victim*

Laurief- well here I am in a perfect position to help Marilyn. I spoke with her when I first got Oliver and she referred me to her groomer where I have since met a couple of her Havs.

I've already started something with my dog friends from work. We'll try to gather the items she needs and deliver.

I've also asked my friend at work to help me get a $$ drive going for the things that we'd have to buy. So I'm already headed in that direction.

Kathy if you feel comfortable directing $$ to Petco on West Valley Parkway in Escondido, I'll talk with the manager there to see what they can do for a fire victim to see if we can get the money to go further.

Dana


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, yes please let me know if there's something that we on the East Coast can do!

Dana, you might want to remove your phone number from your post as this is a public forum and anyone can see it. I am happy to hear that you are well and I hope that you won't have to be evacuated (hopefully the fires won't go too near your home). I will be sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

danak said:


> I'm next door, waiting to be evacuated from the same fire. I'm 10 minutes away.
> 
> I've got some of the things on the list right now and will go to Petco tomorrow and buy some of the others
> I can deliver tomorrow.
> Dana


Dana,
I am making a list of items that people can donate and then will try to coordinate getting it all to them. If you could PM me with that info that would be great. Thank you sooooooo much. You stay safe, ok??!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a ton of stuff I could part with. I would be willing to give extra stuff also. I can imagine they need a lot including for themselves. Did they pretty much lose everything?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like to donate somethings, could we UPS items? Iam in Washington state.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I am shutting the doors to my Grooming and retail shop. I still have brushes, combs, beds, bowls and shampoo. I could easily ship it out to them if I know an address.

I am willing to help in any way.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kathy, thanks for your post. marilyn is my girl coco's breeder. i was so worried and nervous for her. she had a beautiful home in the hills. our house burned down years ago, there was no end to what had to be replaced, kitchen ware etc. i haven't decided what to do. maybe a gift certificate to a local pet store, that way she could buy whatever she needs, danak would have that info. i don't know how soon the roads will be open, possibly we could drive down this weekend. i will pm you for information. thanks


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

danak said:


> I'm next door, waiting to be evacuated from the same fire. I'm 10 minutes away.
> 
> I've got some of the things on the list right now and will go to Petco tomorrow and buy some of the others
> I can deliver tomorrow.
> Dana


Stay safe!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marilyn has been a wonderful asset to the Northern California Hav Club, especially in the area of fundraising.

Kathy, thank you for posting this!

Dana, thank you for being willing to help. I also hope that you stay safe and free from any extra stress of this.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would like to help out if I can.....we have a Petco here in town so let me know if I can send money or a gift card there way!!!!! I am keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers!!!!! Please be safe everyone and hold on to your pets!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am on the East Coast. Please let us know what we can do. I am also happy to goto Petco and get a gift card or send something. Keep us posted on how we all can help. My thoughts are with all of you in that area.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I do have pee pad I can give them and I will see about any thing elese I can get my hands on you can send me an email @ [email protected] I have about 3 packages to get them going I know its not much but its a start I will get ahold of some people I know and see if they have any thing they can help out with


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am checking with my hav. southern cal for donations too carlo is checking her place for things to help out and if not she is going to send them a check to help out. I can deliver too its not a problem since I have a truck. I do have puppy pee pads I can give and I have an Xpen too lets get going on this Dana do you want to hook up


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know who I can send a gift card to? I would really like to help them out. Just pm and let me know.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Check with Dana she can let you know I am waiting to hear from her or you can send it to me and I will take it to her its not a problem


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy,
I would like to help. Please let me know where I should send a check or gift certificates.

Thanks for starting this drive!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*E-mail from Kathy*

Kathy is having difficulty posting and asked me to post this for her:


I wanted to give everyone an update.

First of all, thank you so much everyone for wanting to help these wonderful people. Another Havanese breeder and soon to be new HCA board member has offered the use of her paypal account for people that would like to make a donation to be given to Marilyn and Steve. I think this is a wonderful idea. Here is the email that Claudia McCracken sent out to the other Havanese lists. Marilyn and Steve have found a home to rent and hopefully they can move in right away. It seems that things down in that area are changing each day, so let's keep them and everyone else down there in our prayers.

I have received some questions about how I am going to handle these donations. I am going to send a card with everyone's name on it that I receive a donation from (unless they ask to remain anonymous) along with the check. I am not going to put the amount that each person donated. For some people this is an easier way to donate. For people out of the country they don't have to exchange currency. After I receive your donation I will send an e-mail letting you know that it arrived, so if you send a donation, but don't hear from me within a day, please let me know right away. Thanks so much to those of you that I sent a donation to help out this family.

Claudia McCracken ​


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How tragic for this family. This is terrible news. I hope we can pull together and help. I would like to add to the paypal account. Did someone post an email for that account?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, can someone please post (or IM) the paypal account? I would like to donate!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well shoot, why didn't the paypal button show up? I will see what Melissa can do to post it here, sorry guys, it was in the email I tried to send.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

PAYPAL 

That should work for Claudias paypal.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I LIVE IN CARLSBAD WHICH IS NOT FAR FROM ESCONDIDO.
I HAVE ONE MED. CRATE AND TOWELS TO DONATE. 
PLEASE ADVISE WHERE THEY SHOULD BE DELIVERED.
THANK YOU.
ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU EVERYONE for caring, donating and wanting to help. Marilyn is very touched by the outpour of support and prayers. 

We have collected enough for the dogs needs and everything will be delivered to them this weekend when they move into the rental home they have obtained. 

Dana, Linda Strike is going to contact you, if she hasn't already.

Marilyn and Steve did get a police escort to what is left of their home. There was nothing left but a green front lawn, and the steps leading to where the front door use to be. She said it was unbelievable as the front lawn was untouched by flames or heat but everything beyond that point is gone! Amazing how these fire storms destroy one thing, yet some things aren't even touched. Marilyn said driving there today, the area looks like Armageddon!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Elyane I am meeting with Dana if you would like me to pick it up tomarrow. I am meeting her at 11 am so if I could be at your place at say 9 am I could bring your stuff with me let me know Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

We need to think about personal things. Im sure the dogs items will be recovered fast, but their personal things will not. Can you IMAGINE replacing your entire household?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Marilyn and Steve did get a police escort to what is left of their home. There was nothing left but a green front lawn, and the steps leading to where the front door use to be. She said it was unbelievable as the front lawn was untouched by flames or heat but everything beyond that point is gone! Amazing how these fire storms destroy one thing, yet some things aren't even touched. Marilyn said driving there today, the area looks like Armageddon!!!


That's good that they're letting them in quickly. I saw a house on the news like you're describing and wonder if it's them. So many have lost so much


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> We need to think about personal things. Im sure the dogs items will be recovered fast, but their personal things will not. Can you IMAGINE replacing your entire household?


That's what we had to do with my daughter and her family because of Katrina. My kids only took one change of clothing from the Red Cross thinking that they could go right home, but they weren't allowed to see their house for about 4 weeks and could only be there for about 4 hours. I'm trying to remember what they needed the most other than the obvious. Pots and pans, all kitchen items, dishes, silverware, coffeepot, bowls, towels, laundry soap, hair products, blankets, sheets, cleaning supplies, mop, broom, 2 seasons of clothing, and shoot, I'm too tired to think of the rest. A huge help would be a gift certificate to Target or the paypal account. Their address was posted on the hav list. I haven't checked to see if it's here.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

danak said:


> Kathy if you feel comfortable directing $$ to Petco on West Valley Parkway in Escondido, I'll talk with the manager there to see what they can do for a fire victim to see if we can get the money to go further.
> 
> Dana


Petco gives away millions of dollars a year in donations. Try contacting the manager of the store in the area and see if they're releasing things yet through the store.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> PAYPAL
> 
> That should work for Claudias paypal.


Thanks Melissa,
It worked!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Someone posted their new address on one of the Havanese Yahoo Groups so I'm going to send a gift card to them so that they can begin to get things for themselves. I'll bet they'll have more dog stuff than they ever dreamed thanks to the generosity of dog folks. I know they will need household stuff like towels, sheets, cookware, etc., so I'm thinking a gift card will come in handy.

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice talking with you on the phone today dana I will try to reach Elayne and get her stuff.I will bring over the Xpen and pads and any thing else I can fine in my cubert.I am thinking they need beding and clothing too. So my thought if people are using paypal they could get there clothes with that and we all can try to get all the pet stuff and if you get her new address then gift card to different clothes stores would be nice. late afternoon I have to drive up to Ramona to see if my uncle is ok I can not reach him and my step grandpa is in Dulzura and we cant reach him either he is 87 see you later this morning dana


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I am going to send them a Macys Gift Certificate. 
You can buy almost everything there, kitchenware, bedding, furniture, clothes... 

They are not too high and I bought some lovely Martha Stewart sheets there.

Edited to say, I just read what you wrote Susan, we are on the same page. I think they will have plenty of dog stuff, but everyday items will all have to be replaced. Edited again to say I saw what Susan wrote, not Kara. I saw a white dog and thought it was Gucci. hehe...


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I totally agree with your great idea Melissa. The owner of the company I've worked for for the last 22 years just got burned out too, same fire. Thats what we're doing a lot of.

What an incredible group to be part of. You all just blow me away. Everyone I know is sick of me saying "dog people could teach the world."

Dana


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I got some dog stuff and a blanket for them Im looking threw our Jackets it will get them buy until they can get there owen stuff. Im picking up some stuff from Elayne this morning we are meeting in Oceanside so if any one lives in Oceanside you can call my cell phone I should be there around 9:30 am I can do a drive by to pick things up. my cell is 760-685-3751 just give me a call if I can help in picking stuff up.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK Elayne donated a wire crate and some towels just thought I would let you know. Im off to Dana house now if some one could make a list and then we could possibly check things off as we get them that would be great .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> We need to think about personal things. Im sure the dogs items will be recovered fast, but their personal things will not. Can you IMAGINE replacing your entire household?


Yes, that is why Claudia set up the paypal account so they can get what they might need in the immediate. She will be closing the account on Monday she said and mailing them the money along with the names of everyone that donated something. When I talked to Claudia last night, there had been almost $500.00 donated for them.

When I look around my house, I realize how much we take for granted. Pen, paper, scissors, measureing tape, etc, so much.

Jan, Marilyn said an AP reporter interviewed them yesterday when they went to see the house, so it could have been their home you saw.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Jan, Marilyn said an AP reporter interviewed them yesterday when they went to see the house, so it could have been their home you saw.


Was it the house where they saw it burning on TV and knew their house was lost? It had a huge and beautiful front lawn that didn't seem damaged but the poor house


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, after I read the email yesterday and even basic cleaners were listed, I looked around and saw my home in a whole new light. Even my hand lotion on the desk, scissors, dusting spray, a box of tissue... we accumulate so many things that we use on a regular basis (OK, not the dusting spray...) and now they have to start all over. I bet it will be many, many trips to just get some of the basics back into their lives. I think straight funds would probably be the most helpful so they can get the things that are most important and urgent. (I hope their insurance agent is being quick help too!)

Thank you for posting updates on them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

When will there be a "physical" address? I'd like to send them a gift card to someplace like Target, Kohls (is that over there?) Walmart or someplace like that.

Maybe a Starbucks one, also.

I guess my new avatar does kinda look like Susan's? lol....I never realized that.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, check your email. (I will send it to you privately since this is a public message board.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, Kara, I can't contact you via e-mail because you don't have your e-mail activated here and your PMs are full! LOL


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
That's what I did. I put a Target gift card in the mail to them today. I figure that it can go toward such mundane things as dish towels, dish rags, cleaning items, even over the counter meds (I know I'd be dealing with massive headaches and sinus problems with all that smoke!!)....whatever they want.

Susan

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes we have target walmart sears kohls JC pennys all the normal stores LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OK, Kara, I can't contact you via e-mail because you don't have your e-mail activated here and your PMs are full! LOL


Thanks! I just dumped the PM box and I will go activate my email. I didn't know that it wasn't already linked? hmm.. Anyhow, my email is my SN at aol!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Kara,
> That's what I did. I put a Target gift card in the mail to them today. I figure that it can go toward such mundane things as dish towels, dish rags, cleaning items, even over the counter meds (I know I'd be dealing with massive headaches and sinus problems with all that smoke!!)....whatever they want.
> 
> Susan
> ...


Thats what I'm thinking! There are tons of little 'necessities' at places like that, school supplies, batteries, lamps, etc.

I'm thinking I should throw a Starbucks one in too! Lord knows I would need alot of caffeine if I had to rebuild my life  I feel so bad for them...so tragic.

My house almost burned to the ground one time (long story, but we had 10 firetrucks here) and I was beside myself with fear, I can't imagine having to replace everything! 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I saw a white dog and thought it was Gucci. hehe...


LOL....McKenna would be honored at the comparison, but..... 
I call her my WTH (white trash Hav).....because she's white and she LOVES to pick stuff out of the trash when she can!

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok I have a few things here at my place that I will store until we hear where to deliver them you can email me and let me know. Just wanted to let you all know the southern calif havanese club is wanting help I just got a post from them since Im a member.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> I didn't know that it wasn't already linked? hmm.. Anyhow, my email is my SN at aol!


Well, that email is pretty easy to figure out! Ha ha!
I replied to your PM with instructions on how to receive emails. It's just a simple checked box in your *User CP*, under *Edit Options*, then go to the *Messaging & Notifications *area and check the box to *receive emails from other members*.

I figured I'd just post it here in case anyone else wants to activate theirs. Since a lot of us get full inboxes with the private messages, I try to email people more often now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Susan and Dana and all the rest of you,
You are for sure angels!!!! This Havanese family is wonderful, the way everyone helps each other when needed. I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!

As Kimberly said, I don't think it is a good idea to post their address publically, but either myself or Kimberly can give it to you if you like, just PM us.

Thanks,


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I look at it this way we are all family and that is what family do !!!! Dana and my self are going to there place on Saturday after Leah gets her bath from the groomer  Dana said she will ride with me that way she can hold Leah . Dana and her sister fell in love with Leah.She is such a sweet little girl and Dana little man is a sweet heart he gave leah plenty of time to come to him he waited for her to be ready it was a nice visit that is for sure.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kimberly, i would like to send marilyn a prsonal message, she is my girl's breeder. please send me her address. thanks, judith


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, it is in your private messages.

Susan, I'm very glad that you and Dana are willing to do so much, especially with the horrible fires being so close to your own home. You're a dear!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susan,
You and Dana and Elayne are terrific for all you've done and continue to do. 

I just love Havanese folks. While gathering supplies for others who lost their home and while their own homes were possibly in danger, Susan and Dana managed to have a mini play date! Only in Hav land!!!

Susan


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*fire victim*

Just let me play with a Hav puppy and I'll do almost anything!!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Out of Iams senior but I did get canned senior. Have bowls, leashes collars, dog bedding, toys.

Have not found any crates yet.

I will deliver these things Saturday noon.

Dana


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, Dana, Elayne, you are :angel:s to the Havs and their families!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Poornima. What wonderful friends and angels!  I can't even imagine the devastation, the feeling of hopelessness..... so very sad for all those who lost their homes in this fire.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was talking to a friend of Marilyn's today who is going with her to take pictures of the house today. I would imagine this is going to be a very difficult trip for them. She said that their grove of trees was untouched, but the house was destroyed. That's so sad.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

It is so very sad . Im so glad I am able to help out its something I wish every one would do here there where people that where not evc. and was staying at the shelter how sad is that just to get the free food . I beleave in treating others how I would want to be treated I think that is the way it should be. I loved our little puppy date even though our dogs has so much sute on them but you cant get away from it so since the smoke is slowing down I plan on taking Leah to the groomers tomarrow after that I will pick up Dana and we will deliver the stuff haha notice after leah is groomed Dana wanted to hold leah on the drive ound:Here is two pics of our little play date


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I had to post this one that Dana Took you can really see her colors LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Shes' gorgeous Susan!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

susaneckert said:


> I had to post this one that Dana Took you can really see her colors LOL


LOVE THAT FACE!!! She is darling Susan.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susan,
I love the Please Play With Me photo. Very cute.

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you we think she is cute too. and Oliver is such a doll too he was a complet gent . with Leah it was so sweet


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Leah is going to the groomer for her first time on Saturday awww I cant wait to see how she looks


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Email from Marilyn Vaughn*

Dear friends,

Just a quick update. Tomorrow we move into our rental. This will be a major step forward...on a very long trip. I cannot begin to express my thanks for all that you are doing to help Steve, the "kids" and me get back on track. Your concern & support is overwhelming. Everyday I think of how lucky I am to be a part of this havanese community. Our phone & intenet services get turned on Tues & then I'll be able to write each of you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!

Love,
Marilyn


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Merilyn I wish there was more we can do Dana and I will be over today to drop off all the stuff we have collect our prayers are with you and your family and my heart gos out to you Susan E


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

What ages are the kids ?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
I am assuming from her use of quotations, she is referring to her furchildren- the dogs


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OHHHHH LOL I have not had enough coffee yet need to make another pot:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Elayne gave me a nother crate so I am taking 2 crates over today then I went out and bought her a set of pans , plates , glasses and a can opener and silver ware to get her started at least she will be able to cook . Thought I would post it that way you know what I have for her to help out the list if any one has started one.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Up date on Merylin and Steve they are in the rental how nice is that she showed Dana and my self the picture of her house that she lost in the fire I am sure there dogs will be very happy where they are at lots of room to ramp and play. She is very gratefull on all the stuff we brought to her . I can tell you gift cards for clothes would be very helpful for them. Im so glad I got to meet her she is a wonderful woman and I brought my leah with me and she love her LOL of course after her grooming LOL any ways I wanted to thank every one that has dontated to her and her husband.And of course all of her furbabys LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good - on top of finding a home where they could bring their dogs, it sounds really nice to have a lot of room there also. I've tried to imagine what they are going through, but I have no idea what that must be like.

Marilyn is a really sweet woman. I'm so glad you were able to take some things to them.


----------

